# Landlord problems



## JoJo49 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can advise me if there is some authority that I can complain to about our landlord's refusal to do any maintainance on our property. There is a swimming pool in the garden which is broken and we are struggling to make him fix it. I am not sure what the set up is for making compliants about landlords! Thanks.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

JoJo49 said:


> Hi, I wonder if anyone can advise me if there is some authority that I can complain to about our landlord's refusal to do any maintainance on our property. There is a swimming pool in the garden which is broken and we are struggling to make him fix it. I am not sure what the set up is for making compliants about landlords! Thanks.


Try RERA but I'm not sure how successful you'll be. There seems to be fairly regular reporting of similar issues in the press, especially 7 Days.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

What is the wording on your tenancy agreement regarding maintenance?


----------

